# Whence Came You? - Episode 114



## My Freemasonry (Oct 13, 2013)

This week we have some great news, an original paper by your Host and also a new segment about Masonic Outreach. We cap it with this weeks famous Freemason. App extras include the paper we read as well as a Masonic wallpaper for your mobile device. Thanks for listening and as usual have an amazing week!


More...


----------

